# Hiring a horse box costs



## Shadow the Reindeer (22 February 2013)

How much does it cost for a day? Can anyone recommend a good transporter?


----------



## MileAMinute (22 February 2013)

Around £80-£100 a day.

As far as actual transporters go, I can recommend Mustang Equine Transport and North West Horse Transport. They don't self hire but they are reputable and professional.

Me and Moomin1 on here hired a box from Trevelyan (I think it was, anyway!) and it was clean and well maintained.

Here's a list of box hires - not sure all still running though: http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/directory/horsebox-hire-cheshire


----------



## BlackRider (23 February 2013)

Barlows in Eccleston will hire out a 3,5ton for £110 per day.


----------



## Magicmum (5 August 2013)

I use specialist transport based In blackburn very good choice of boxes and really nice family run business and jlohn is really experienced with horses


----------



## Darcydoo (24 August 2013)

Paul at Preston Horse Transport is excellent (ex cavalry ) really friendly,professional ,immaculate boxes and very good rates.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (21 October 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Around £80-£100 a day.

As far as actual transporters go, I can recommend Mustang Equine Transport and North West Horse Transport. They don't self hire but they are reputable and professional.

Me and Moomin1 on here hired a box from Trevelyan (I think it was, anyway!) and it was clean and well maintained.

Here's a list of box hires - not sure all still running though: http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/directory/horsebox-hire-cheshire

Click to expand...


Mustang Equine Transport now do self drive and have two boxes - a new one just arrived. Very competetitive rates too


----------



## xxcharlottexx (21 October 2013)

Darcydoo said:



			Paul at Preston Horse Transport is excellent (ex cavalry ) really friendly,professional ,immaculate boxes and very good rates.
		
Click to expand...

I can second this. Me and a friend took our horses to the beach. I had never traveled my horse in the 7 years i've had him and my friends horse is only 5 and hadn't been traveled since she arrived at the farm a year and a half ago. He was very professional, was great with the horses and made a good traveling experience for both horses. 

Price usually depends on the mileage. We paid extra for the transported to stay with us for the day (weather wasnt forecast to be very good and neither horse having been to the beach before we thought it was important to have a 'base' to return to as and when we wanted.


----------

